
Technology That Could End Humanity–and How to Stop It - spking
https://www.wired.com/story/technology-could-end-humanity-how-stop-it/
======
sgt101
So, to paraphrase : I've come up with some fictional scenarios, therefore end
freedom. BTW, as a philosopher I don't care about the consequence of that
thought chain and I am placing the onus on other people to come up with
workable counterexamples to deal with my fictive narrative. Also, that I will
be used as a justification for dictators is nothing at all to me.

The really great thing is that Bostrom still thinks / argues that nuclear
weapons are "secure" and that there is a culture of security around them. That
trope alone should rule him about of serious debate - let alone the howling
gibberish about Sparrows raising Owls.

------
splodge
Judging by the state of the Amazon and other forests, fire is a technology
that most likely to kill us all at the moment.

